# Crazy Bold Coyote Part 2



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow, I got a bunch more great pictures and video footage of my neighborhood coyote tonight & the youtube video I'm posting a link to below, includes audio of a woman coming up to my truck & sharing her story about how the coyote stalked her and her German Shepherd last year, until some guy in a truck pulled up & spooked him off, saving her day!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

And yes, I shared this with the ODNR & USFWS!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's another video clip where you can see how far I zoomed in, a better look at surrounding terrain & the I-270 Columbus, OH outer belt in the background!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Great video!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Seaturd said:


> Great video!


Thanks!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice video. That coyote acts like it's used to being around people, almost like it's someones pet.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

meats52 said:


> Nice video. That coyote acts like it's used to being around people, almost like it's someones pet.


The problem is that there's been multiple occurrences of him stalking/chasing people walking dogs. Not exactly pet behavior... if you haven't seen them, I posted 2 different videos that attest to that. 1 where I captured him on video, chasing a guy walking his dog, which ended up on the ABC 6 & Fox 28 news and another where I'm video taping him when a woman walks & shares her story of him chasing her & her dog, until some guy in a truck pulled up & spooked it off. You can hear her telling me the story in the audio background of the video.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

mrjbigfoot said:


> The problem is that there's been multiple occurrences of him stalking/chasing people walking dogs. Not exactly pet behavior... if you haven't seen them, I posted 2 different videos that attest to that. 1 where I captured him on video, chasing a guy walking his dog, which ended up on the ABC 6 & Fox 28 news and another where I'm video taping him when a woman walks & shares her story of him chasing her & her dog, until some guy in a truck pulled up & spooked it off. You can hear her telling me the story in the audio background of the video.


I just watched the other videos. I wonder why the ODNR doesn't send someone out to relocate or exterminate the coyote before it hurts someone or their pet.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I tweeted & tagged the videos to the ODNR & the USFWS. USFWS favorite one & the ODNR posted an advice comment saying to not leave any exposed trash or pet food outside... that's it...


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Cool video!!! I've got a high powered air rifle that would take care of that little problem and no one even hear it lol...


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps. Spotted the female coyote & 2 pups tonight along with some deer, including a couple bucks in a different area, with quite a bit of antler growth. Now I have photo & video editing to do...


----------

